# Pflanzen in Ufermatte?



## twix1992 (7. Apr. 2012)

Hallo,


Ich ahbe in einem Heft von Natura Gart gelesen, dass die die offen liegende Folie mit Ufermatte abdecken, um 
1. Vor Uv.strahlung zu schützen
2. Vor Eis zu schützen
3. für ein natürliches Ufer

Desweiteren steht da drin, dass sie diese Matten mit Samen bestreuen und darauf dann Pflanzen wachsen?
Näheres ist dort nicht beschrieben.

Kennt sich damit jemand aus?
Geht das überhaupt? Glaube die Fasern sind viel zu kurz sodass sich da die Wurzeln der Pflanzen verankern können.

Diese Ufermatten sind doch eigentlich nichts anderes als diese Kunstrasen den man aich aufn Balkon legen kann oder?

Woher bekommt man am besten sie Samen?

freue mich auf Antworten... danke


----------



## Frank 69 (7. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Pflanzen in Ufermatte?*

Hallo Twix

Willkommen in Forum.

Die Ufermatten sind nicht ganz wie der BM Kunstrasen ist lockerer gewebt und etwas Voluminöser so das er mit Lehmhaltigem Sand eingerieben einen sehr guten Grundstock für eine Bepflanzung ergibt. Bei den Bezugsquellen muss ich leider passen bin auch neu hier NG hat Ufersaatmischungen oder im WWW nachg..geln


----------



## Haegar (7. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Pflanzen in Ufermatte?*

Wir haben die Ufermatten (die von NG) seit 15 Jahren an unserem Teich und sie sind mittlerweile sehr stark bewachsen. Angefangen haben wir auch nit einigen dieser Samentüten von NG, der "Rest" siedelt sich von alleine an. Du kannst den Aussagen in den Prospekten ruhig glauben. Auf diesen Matten " verankern" sich selbst kleine Weiden, __ Rohrkolben, Teichmurmeln...


----------



## jolantha (7. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Pflanzen in Ufermatte?*

Hallo Twix,
ich habe Beides, Kunstrasen und NG- Ufermatten. Letztes Jahr komplett neu verlegt, um die Folie zu schonen . Es wächst jetzt  __ Moos drauf, und verschiedene Samenarten haben sich auch schon angefunden, vom Wind herangeweht, was es wird, weiß ich noch nicht, wahrscheinlich Unkraut. Wenn ich versuche, etwas herauszureißen, stoße ich auf erbitterten Widerstand, es hält sich alles fest. Kunstrasen ohne Noppen ist günstiger als NG, und meiner Meinung nach genauso gut


----------



## Zermalmer (7. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Pflanzen in Ufermatte?*

Ich habe letztes Jahr die Pflanztaschen von NG gekauft und die Ufermatte bei teichhandel-24.de (hab damals über ebay statt dem Shop bestellt, weil es nochmal ein paar Euro günstiger war)
und ich muss sagen, ich sehe sowohl von hinten als auch von vorne keinen Unterschied zwischen den Matten und im Aufbau...
Hauptunterschied ist allerdings der Preis


----------



## RKurzhals (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Pflanzen in Ufermatte?*

Hallo Twix,
wilkommen im Forum !  
Noch mehr würden wir uns über einen ansprechbaren Namen und weitere Details freuen... . Ich kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen über das Theam Ufermatte.
Dennoch habe ich einige Zonen, in denen die Ufermatte wie "tot" daliegt.
Das Thema Lichtempfindlichkeit von Folien ist eines, was sich erst nach vielen Jahren beantworten läßt . In dieser Zeit sind selbst ohne Ufermatte & Co. belegte Folienränder bewachsen... .
Eine sich von selbst besiedelnde Ufermatte ist ein Signal für eine entsprechende biologische Aktiviät des Teiches.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Pflanzen in Ufermatte?*

Hallo Twix,
das was NG schreibt stimmt alles,
allerdings hat mich bei NG der Preis etwas abgeschreckt.
Ein guter Freund von mir hat die Ufermatten von NG - die sind zwar schon noch etwas
stabiler wie meine Noname aus der Bucht, aber das war mir den Preisunterschied nicht
wert.
Zur Bepflanzung - ich nahm die Startbepflanzung von NG - ausser Kuckuckslichtnelken
konnte ich nichts nennenswertes bisher feststellen was anwuchs.

Inzwischen hab ich selber nachgesät.
Ich nahm Bachbungen die ich mit etwas Sand auf die Ufermatte setzte, funktioniert einwandfrei.
Desweiteren hab ich noch Samen von __ Brunnenkresse und auch Samen von Kuckucks-
__ lichtnelken und __ Gauklerblumen genommen, das kommt auf alle Fälle billiger und inzwischen
ist auch schon wesentlich mehr angegangen.
__ Moos kommt bei mir von alleine, da mein Teich auch viel im Schatten ist.
Allerdings braucht man dazu auch etwas Geduld.

LG Markus


----------



## prelude2205 (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Pflanzen in Ufermatte?*

Hallo Twix,

auch ich habe die Ufermatten verwendet.
Ich habe auf die Ufermatten tw.noch gewaschenen Kies gemacht, bis zu 3cm dick und die Pflanzen direkt in dem Kies eingepflanzt.
Das hat Super geklappt und hält Bombenfest.
Zeitweise sogar zu fest, denn wenn ich den Teich reinige und einige Pflanzen weghaben will, dann haben die sich derart "Verankert" in der Matte, das es sehr schwierig wird die Pflanzen zu entnehmen.
Aber im großen und ganzen sind die Matten eine Empfehlung Wert.

Schöne Grüße aus dem Norden
Rüdiger


----------



## bonkel (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Pflanzen in Ufermatte?*

Hallo alle zusammen 

Also diese Ufermatte finde ich auch intereasant.
Diese Ufermatte ist eine Filzmatte (wird auch für die Autoindustrie benutzt).
Überlege ob ich diese matte im vorderen bereich anwenden soll (da sieht es kahl aus ) 
Wann muss man den einsäen 
Ng ist bei uns in der nähe und ich bräuchte nur 3 meter , somit sind die kosten noch im rahmen

Lg


----------



## twix1992 (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Pflanzen in Ufermatte?*

Hallo,


danke für die Antworten!

hat sonst wer eine Idee woher ich die Samen bekomme oder eine Inernetseite wo mman Ufermatten günstiger bekommt als die von NG?


----------



## Zermalmer (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Pflanzen in Ufermatte?*



twix1992 schrieb:


> hat sonst wer eine Idee woher ich die Samen bekomme oder eine Inernetseite wo mman Ufermatten günstiger bekommt als die von NG?


Hallo twix,
schau mal oben in mein Posting... nur bei den Samen hab ich keine Idee.


----------



## mareike (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Pflanzen in Ufermatte?*

Hallo,

ich habe auch die Ufermatte von Naturagart. Der Samen ist auch nicht billig. Habe vorigen Sommer den Samen darauf verteilt und bis jetzt kaum eine Pflanze. Allerdings hatte ich auch beim vorigen Teich die Ufermatte, die sehr gut bewachsen war. Werde mal versuchen, die Samen von __ Bachbunge, Kresse Kuckuckslichtnelken zu bekommen, ist vielleicht preiswerter.

:cu mareike


----------



## Sandra1976 (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Pflanzen in Ufermatte?*

Hallo kann mich allen nur anschließen!
Die Matten von NG (auch die Pflanztaschen für Steilwände) sind sehr gut und wirklich empfehlenswert. Wir haben Sie eingesandet und unsere Sumpfzone direkt an die Matten angeschlossen. Mittlerweile verschwimmen Sumpfzone und Teichrand miteinander. Sehr schön und vorallem natürlich aussehen. Die Pflanzsaat von Naturagart hatten wir auch bestellt und bekommen, allerdings war davon irgendwie nicht wirklich etwas zu sehen. Wirklich nicht empfehlenswert. Wir haben auch mit anderen Samen aus dem handelsüblichem Gartenmarkt nachgesät. Ergbenis: Billiger, schneller grün und viel schöner!! Die Matten würden wir, trotz der etwas teuereren Variante wieder kaufen, den Samen nicht.

Gruß Sandra


----------



## PeterBoden (9. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Pflanzen in Ufermatte?*



twix1992 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hat sonst wer eine Idee woher ich die Samen bekomme oder eine Inernetseite wo mman Ufermatten günstiger bekommt als die von NG?



z.B. hier als NoName-Baumarktvariante
oder hier vom Profi
oder hier  vom zweiten Profi usw.

Interessant ist das die Profis eine Herbstaussaat empfehlen. Und keinen Dünger.

Ufermatten? Shiva88 hat unlängst welche für etwas über 5 € / m² erstanden.
Ich hatte sie für ca. 6 €/ m² voriges Jahr bekommen.
Mit google sollte so etwas lösbar sein.


----------



## twix1992 (17. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Pflanzen in Ufermatte?*

Hallo,


gibt es eine alternative zum einsanden der Ufermatte? z.b. Erde?
oder kann man das auch sein lassen?

Weiß jmd ob man "steinpflanzen" darauf ansiedeln kann ? vllt ncoh ein paar Kieselsteine drauflegen ?

sowas wie diese hier.
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2774/4394811035_c69f661763.jpg
welche pflanzen gehen noch gut?

habt ihr noch Tipps worauf man beim verlgen achten sollte?


----------



## Zermalmer (17. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Pflanzen in Ufermatte?*



twix1992 schrieb:


> Weiß jmd ob man "steinpflanzen" darauf ansiedeln kann ?


Denen dürfte das viel zu feucht sein.


----------



## Nymphaion (17. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Pflanzen in Ufermatte?*

Was sind bitte Steinpflanzen?


----------



## Zermalmer (17. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Pflanzen in Ufermatte?*

Hallo Werner,
er meint die Dachwurzfamilie 
Werden wohl gerne auch als Steinpflanzen bezeichnet, weil alle zu Faul sind sich den Namen zu merken und so schön zwischen Steinen aussehen


----------



## Moderlieschenking (18. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Pflanzen in Ufermatte?*

Hallo zusammen,
ich liebe Sempervivum, aber die Ufermatte ist mit Sicherheit kein geeigneter Ort für Sempervivum, denn diese Pflanzen vertragen absolut keine Staunässe.

Geeignete Pflanzen für die Ufermatte sind __ Bachbunge,Gauklerblume,__ Kuckuckslichtnelke oder auch __ Brunnenkresse um ein paar zu nennen.
Ich kaufe inzwischen bei einem Händler in der Bucht dort den einzelnen Samen und trage
diesen gemischt mit Sand auf, das kommt billiger wie die Ufermattensaat von NG, die
ich auch schon ausprobiert habe und die mich nicht überzeugt hat.

LG Markus


----------



## Moderlieschenking (18. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Pflanzen in Ufermatte?*

Hab noch was vergessen,

hier bei diesem Anbieter gibts z. B.  __ Lichtnelken und __ Gauklerblumen http://www.ebay.de/itm/Kuckucks-Lichtnelke-Silene-flos-cuculi-Saatgut-800-Korn-/180694766648?pt=S%C3%A4mereien_Zwiebeln&hash=item2a123f5438

dort hab ich schon mal bestellt - ist echt empfehlenswert.

LG Markus


----------



## Echinopsis (18. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Pflanzen in Ufermatte?*

Sempervivum/Orostachys/Saxifraga/Sedum etc zählen im Volksmund zu den Steingartenpflanzen. (Wobei man da bei mir auch __ Edelweiß zuzählen müsste, aber das ist eine andere Geschichte  )

Ich würde empfehlen die Pflanzen (evtl kleine Mauer?) um den Teich zu setzen...integriert mit ein paar Natursteinen!
Aber bitte schön trocken und nicht feucht..sonst hast du bald Matsch!

lG,
Daniel


----------



## twix1992 (18. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Pflanzen in Ufermatte?*

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die Antworten !


----------



## twix1992 (19. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Pflanzen in Ufermatte?*

Hallo,

nochmal was anderes?

gehen die Matte mit der Zeit runter ?


----------



## willi1954 (19. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Pflanzen in Ufermatte?*

Moin

ich hab mal für den Twix heute einen Mattenabschnitt fotografiert, zur besseren Vorstellung.
Dieser Bewuchs ist mit Naturagart Ufermattensaat (1 Tüte reicht für 5laufende Meter) entstanden.
Aussaat war letzen Juli, und die Saat keimt problemlos.
Allerdings dominiert die Kukukslichtnelke, aber das ist ja so schlecht nicht. Durch Selbstaussaat
kommen auch ganz schnell Gauklerblume, oder __ Bachbunge.

Ich denke, mit der Naturagart Saat machst du nix verkehrt, auch wenn sie aúf den ersten Blick etwas teurer ist. Habe auch an anderen Teichabschnitten mit der Saat gearbeitet, und es gab keine Probleme. Man sollte sie nur nicht zu früh säen, und auf jeden Fall  eine gute Abdeckung
gegen Regen und Wind vorsehen.

Zur Matte nur soviel, ich habe als Vergleich auch mal eine Billigmatte eines anderen Mitbewerbers
getestet, aber die Verarbeitung der NG Ufermatte fand ich einfach besser, die Matte ist weich, lässt sich auch an Problemstellen besser formen. Aber das sind vielleicht auch subjektive Eindrücke.

Viel Spass beim Einbau

LG Willi


----------

